# INSANE REGROWTH RESULTS at corners/temples with DERMAROLLING + PEPPERMINT OIL



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

my friend got insane results and i asked if he changed something and he said he is doig this oil thing combined with dermarolling

apparently its also legit for people with no hairloss to thickness and density max

i will ask him if he has some pics that i can post here..

here it comes:

dermarolling

+

and then put this daily on your scalp for at least 30min

3/4 coconut oil

1/4 castor oil

20 -30 drops peppermintoil

20 drops rosemary oil

5 drops sandalore

too lazy to link the studies but every ingridents got proved by studies to help with male pattern baldness

google it if you want

you can do this additional to your minox/fin routine but it also works without minox/fin


legit tbh


----------



## Bonapartis (Nov 19, 2018)

oh i think i seen that on a youtube video with in indian guy if a remember correct is it actually legit?


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Bonapartis said:


> oh i think i seen that on a youtube video with in indian guy if a remember correct is it actually legit?


not aware of the vid but you can link it here

google the studies tbh


----------



## Bonapartis (Nov 19, 2018)

i will google it for sure ive seen similar to what you said in this video  before


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

btw he takes a lot of pumpkin seed oil capsules

MEGADOSE tbh


----------



## Bonapartis (Nov 19, 2018)

i see and how long your friend uses this treatment and when did he start seeing results his hair was starting to regrow in the receding hairline too?


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Bonapartis said:


> i see and how long your friend uses this treatment and when did he start seeing results his hair was starting to regrow in the receding hairline too?



i think he started 8 month ago but he changed the "formula“ during the process

i will ask for for exact timespane though


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 19, 2018)

Shouldnt u put the oil also on your temples?


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Shouldnt u put the oil also on your temples?



yes ofc

i thought scalp would include temples


----------



## Ropemaxing (Nov 19, 2018)

Just be careful when using essentials oils it's toxics when used in such quantity , and yes peppermint oil + dermaroller have been proved to have better results than minoxidil on 6 months , gotta be patient tho...


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Too much oil, your friend is turning himself into dagashi with all those sweets.

All need vit c serum, I use morning and night.


----------



## robtical (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes it works. I have experienced regrowth but i did not lose hair due to DHT


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 24, 2018)

Sweet.
Here is a study supporting OP.
Also, thanks for the motivation.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4289931/


Peppermint (_Mentha piperita_) is a plant native to Europe and has been widely used as a carminative and gastric stimulant worldwide. This plant also has been used in cosmetic formulations as a fragrance component and skin conditioning agent. This study investigated the effect of peppermint oil on hair growth in C57BL/6 mice. The animals were randomized into 4 groups based on different topical applications: saline (SA), jojoba oil (JO), 3% minoxidil (MXD), and 3% peppermint oil (PEO). The hair growth effects of the 4-week topical applications were evaluated in terms of hair growth, histological analysis, enzymatic activity of alkaline phosphatase (ALP), and gene expression of insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1), known bio-markers for the enhanced hair growth. Of the 4 experimental groups, PEO group showed the most prominent hair growth effects; a significant increase in dermal thickness, follicle number, and follicle depth. ALP activity and IGF-1 expression also significantly increased in PEO group. Body weight gain and food efficiency were not significantly different between groups. These results suggest that PEO induces a rapid anagen stage and could be used for a practical agent for hair growth without change of body weight gain and food efficiency.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

Lol cope. Just pop a Fin pill you cucks, oils, pumpkins and shit like that is just snake oil.


----------



## paulus (Nov 27, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol cope. Just pop a Fin pill you cucks, oils, pumpkins and shit like that is just snake oil.



its sufficient if you only suffer from light hairloss and slow receedings tbh


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 10, 2019)

What if I use minox and peppermint together?


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 10, 2019)

I thought this was about height growth


----------



## justanothergymcell (Feb 10, 2019)

paulus said:


> my friend got insane results and i asked if he changed something and he said he is doig this oil thing combined with dermarolling
> 
> apparently its also legit for people with no hairloss to thickness and density max
> 
> ...



Yeah, throwing some witches brew of this shit on your head is really going to help. Get outta here with this crap.


Bonapartis said:


> i will google it for sure ive seen similar to what you said in this video  before



He's still norwood 2-3 in that video. You can clearly see it when you see his hair from above and when he holds it in place with the comb. JFL if you think rubbing some oils on your head at the advice of some curry will change a damn thing.


----------



## finn124367 (Feb 17, 2019)

i think i have slight widows peak at my temples but dont know enough about dermarolling to do it, was just wondering if it was necessary or if you think id be okay without it?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 7, 2019)

Another poster here recommended peppermint oil instead of castor and others.

Are there any conclusive studies which type of oil is most effective for this kind of regimen?


----------



## fobos (Mar 7, 2019)

Extra Chromosome is this the life fuel you were talking about


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 7, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Teknomancer (Sep 25, 2020)

paulus said:


> 3/4 coconut oil
> 
> 1/4 castor oil



What measurements are you referring to? (teaspoons, a cup, etc?)


----------

